# hello people!!!



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 5, 2010)

hello my name is carlos agraz, i am fron mexico and i am 14 years old,

there is a lot of things to tell about me, but the most important thing is that:

I LOVE MANTIDSS!!!!!

everything about these creatures is so exciting that now i¨m keeping 4 stagmomantis limbata(adult, 3 female and 1 male) and 1 ooth.

now im trying to get a phyllocrania paradoxa ooth, but they are very expensive in mexico.

please, dont think that im too young for this,i am a teenager but im not supid, jaja my IQ is 138


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Carlos.

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2010)

welcome, I don't think I have an IQ! :tt2:


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 5, 2010)

Age has nothing to do with it buddy. I've been with mantids since I was 8. It's good to be with them when you're young, then you learn more as you age.


----------



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 5, 2010)

thank you

well

here in mexico most of the adult people think that teenagers are stupid and only think about sex and drugs

i am glad that some people dont think that

thank you all!!!


----------



## Jesskb (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 6, 2010)

people think that teenagers are stupid and only think about sex and drugs

What? no rock'n roll :lol: Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona.

When i was a kid, we didn't think about sex and drugs, because in those days there weren't any drugs to think about, so we just thought about sex and developed hairy palms!


----------



## ismart (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 8, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Welcome from Yuma, Arizona.
> 
> When i was a kid, we didn't think about sex and drugs, because in those days there weren't any drugs to think about, so we just thought about sex and developed hairy palms!


jajajajajajajajajaj omg jajajaja!!


----------



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 8, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> people think that teenagers are stupid and only think about sex and drugs
> 
> What? no rock'n roll :lol: Welcome


well thats what people thinks, obviously like most of smart people i love rock n roll, the last saturday i went to a KISS concert and it was awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Oct 12, 2010)

Not everybody in Mex think that my dear friend, saludos and nice to read you here too. :lol:


----------



## pseudocreobotra (Oct 12, 2010)

Mexxico Ghost said:


> Not everybody in Mex think that my dear friend, saludos and nice to read you here too. :lol:


o0o i know, but allmost all the people i know think that,

saludos arturo!!


----------

